# Anyone Using a Print/Cut System ?



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

for t-shirt transfers, what brand print/cutter and materials do you use ? 

How does it work and how much $$$$ ?


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

go to Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.
ask for josh. this is the same set up i got. works great. couldnt be happier. they also have great tech support.

Ultimate Heat Printing Package 
ON SALE $3200.00 
Package includes heat press, vinyl cutter, start up materials and supplies all at one low price. Optional upgrade available.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

amp267 said:


> go to Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.
> ask for josh. this is the same set up i got. works great. couldnt be happier. they also have great tech support.
> 
> Ultimate Heat Printing Package
> ...


thanks.

I'm only really looking for a Print/Cut system. I see this cutter will cut ready made bubble jet type transfer sheets with the optical eye...right ?.

How efficient is it with volume cutting jet transfer sheets ? ...how fast is it ?

I would like something that could cut jet transfers in roll/wide format more than sheets. Is there a printer for such ? ...is there a cost sensable way ? for 20" wide jet print/cut rolls etc...

just confused on what to buy.... please help me out here, what do you guys recommend...I'm a total knob with this digital jet-print/cut stuff. 

But I have a few pesos/budget, 2006/bonus $$$  

does Josh ship to or have a distributor in Canada ?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Lucy, get the 54" Versacamm. If you do, I'll be next.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> does Josh ship to or have a distributor in Canada ?


I think Josh can ship to Canada. Best to give him a call (or email or PM) and ask to make sure 

I don't know how many manufacturers there are out there, but the roland print/cut systems run $12,000 - $20,000 USD.


----------



## tallermaguana (Feb 28, 2007)

i suggest roland gx 24 it work great for opaque transfer


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The best case scenario would be to go with a Printer / Cutter all-in-one. Roland DGA (Roland DGA Corporation - North and South America) is the products you want to look at. You should note, that Roland is very strict on where one of its dealer can sell these types of products. Basically, anything on the Color Division of the company is territory restricted. You will need to go to their website and search for the appropriate dealer for you. I seriously doubt that Imprintables has the ability to sell into Canada for these types of products. The starting price is $13,000.00 (USA).

However, Imprintables (and several other companies) can sell you the GX-24 (or the other cutters that are larger). There is no restrictions on the products that come from the ASD division of Roland. It really depends on what types of inks you would prefer to run. You could go with either an Epson 7800 / GX-24 or Epson 9800/GX-500 packages if you want to do traditional transfes. If you want to do sign graphics, you will probably want to look at mild to solvent based printers. 

If you need more information, send me a private message. I have some experience on the large format side with some of my products.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I just went the the seminar put on by Imprintable and the Great Garment graphics. Wow !! those print and cut machines are something else. If they bring the seminar close, I suggest you check it out. THere was a large amount of information available. ... Good Luck .... JB


----------



## Law Dog (Jan 14, 2007)

T-BOT

I drove 250 miles (each way) yesterday to meet the legendary Josh Ellsworth and see a presentation of the Roland Versa-Camm 300. OMG. It is so cool....... The only thing I didnt care for was, I am 100 miles to far out of imprintables territory to own one. If you get a chance to see a demo, take it. I can't do it justice. 

Mark


----------

